# Edge trip last Funday 18/11



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

*Edge trip last Funday 11/18*

We normally launch in destin at Joes bayou but last weekend we decided to try Shoreline Park Boat Ramp, left there at 5:30 AM, beautiful and nice calm waters, could not get accurate water color report, so decided to head to the edge for some bottom fishing and trolling from spot to spot, about 20 miles out we realized that we had forgot our frozen bait bag  so we decided to stop at oriskany to check it out since we had some live bait, we caught few snappers at the bottom and a 3 footer barracuda on the fly, that we ended up keeping for cut bait (stinky and nasty), started trolling from there heading south around 8:00 and 20 minutes later our shotgun line start screaming, that was our first BFT, lines back out and another 10 miles south, NADA, decided to turn around and head north edge and half way back another hook up shotgun line and another BFT, lines back out and close to oriskany we had a triple hook up, my buddies got paralyzed for few seconds looking at me, like "what do we do?" lol, ended up losing 2 of them and the 3 was beside the boat waiting for the right time to gaff it and the damn cudas hit it and cut the 300 lb leader, lost my lure and the fish, so we start trolling again heading NE, after 30 minutes shotgun line runs again and we successfully put another BFT on the cooler, stopped at few spotS at the edge for some mingos, but the dolphins were hitting hard on the way up, but we still got few mingos, porgies and couple almacos, around noon start high speed trolling toward Chevron and had only one knock down, caught several red snappers and triggers in there, i was really amazed how barracuda chucks were hit pretty hard most times instantly after the drop, we left Chevron around 2 and had fish and boat clean before dark, perfect time to enjoy some fresh fish and cold beer, very good quality time with friends, i could do every day for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work! It was beautiful out there.

We’re you trolling naturals or plastics?

Thanks


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spread*

Thank you! yes was really nice there, We had yozuri bonita on short left, squid spread bar on short right, long left we had jet head islander (blue and white) daisy chain on long right and islander (blue and white) on shotgun, we forgot our ballyhoo and squid bag home :thumbdown:


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you like that Honda? Mine have been pretty good but they eat the o2 sensors


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My my them vittles look good!!! Looks like a fun and productive day!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

well mine so far so good, i got it on may and only have put 240 hours, but it is treating me really good, no complains so far, beside the size and the weight lol


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason said:


> My my them vittles look good!!! Looks like a fun and productive day!


yep man good and tasty, we can't complaint at all, i may put the frozen bait on the boat night before so we won't forget it next time


----------

